# Was brauche ich alles um mit Java loszulegen



## Propylon (5. Sep 2007)

Hallo,

ich würd gerne Java lernen, hab auch das eine oder andere nun gelesen um mich erstmal anzutasten.

Meine Frage: Was brauche ich nun alles um mit Java programmieren anzufangen ? Da gibt es ja mehrere Sachen, ich wäre noch dankbarer wenn ihr mir die Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Sachen kurz hinschreibt, den Rest suche ich dann per Suchmaschine. 

Achja: Ich hab auch was von BlueJ gelesen. Wenn ich das nehme, auf was kann ich dann von den Grundprogrammen verzichten (also die was von Sun kommen) und was brauche ich trotzdem noch ? 


Gruß


----------



## Faruun (5. Sep 2007)

Hallo,

ja ... was braucht man ... hmmm ... viel Motivation würd ich sagen 

Zunächst solltest Du Dich mit der Materie vertraut machen. Ich denke, die absolute Pflichtlektüre findest Du hier.

Eine Entwicklungsumgebung brauchst Du noch, die Dir die Arbeit etwas einfacher gestaltet. Es gibt zwar immer wieder Leute, die behaupten, dass die Benutzung von Hilfsmitteln für den Anfang nicht gut ist, aber wenn man von Europa nach Amerika will, würde man ja auch nicht als erstes mit Schwimmen beginnen 

Ich persönlich habe gute Erfahrungen mit eclipse und finde dies auch übersichtlich. Zu finden hier.

Ansonsten lernt man Java sicherlich am Besten, indem man programmiert. Setz Dir kleine Ziele, schau Dir die Beispiele in Büchern an, bau sie nach und lies hier im Forum, wenn Du nicht weiter kommst.

Gruß,
Faruun

Edith fragt: Was genau willst Du denn eigentlich programmieren? Ich denke, damit Dir die Leute wirklich hilfreiche Tipps geben können, solltest Du vielleicht kurz beschreiben, wohin die Reise gehen soll.


----------



## The_S (5. Sep 2007)

Faruun hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eine Entwicklungsumgebung brauchst Du noch, die Dir die Arbeit etwas einfacher gestaltet. Es gibt zwar immer wieder Leute, die behaupten, dass die Benutzung von Hilfsmitteln für den Anfang nicht gut ist, aber wenn man von Europa nach Amerika will, würde man ja auch nicht als erstes mit Schwimmen beginnen



Der Vergleich hinkt aber n bisschen ...  .

Eine IDE für den Anfang ist schon iO, aber sowas wie Netbeans oder Eclipse ist definitiv übertrieben. Da brauchste ja erstmal Zeit, bist du dich mit der IDE auseinander gesetzt hast und die verstehst, bevors losgeht. BlueJ ist für den Anfang schonmal gar nicht schlecht, wobei ich die LE Version des JCreators bevorzugen würde.

Du brauchst dann noch das JDK von sun. Und ein gutes Einsteigerbuch wie die Empfehlung von Faruun ist natürlich pflicht!


----------



## Faruun (5. Sep 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Faruun hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na ja ... vielleicht etwas übertrieben 
Aber warum sich nicht gleich mit dem einarbeiten, was man ohnehin später verwenden wird?


----------



## moormaster (5. Sep 2007)

Faruun hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Na ja ... vielleicht etwas übertrieben
> Aber warum sich nicht gleich mit dem einarbeiten, was man ohnehin später verwenden wird?



Weil man in einer IDE dazu neigt, gewisse Dinge einfach anzuklicken, ohne sich vorher richtig zu informieren, was einem an gewissen Stellen später mal auf die Füße fallen kann.


----------



## The_S (5. Sep 2007)

Weil ein Anfänger Java lernen möchte, und nicht den Umgang mit einer IDE und nebenher ein bisschen Java!


----------



## Faruun (5. Sep 2007)

Ich geb mich geschlagen  :wink: 

Also  :meld: : Erst Java, dann IDE


----------



## unknown_member (5. Sep 2007)

Also ich hab's jedenfalls so gemacht:

1. Guido Krügers Javabuch................... www.javabuch.de
2. IDE downloaden und benutzen........ http://lernen.bildung.hessen.de/informatik/javaeditor/index.htm
3. Learning by Doing............................ www.java-forum.org


----------



## FelixB (5. Sep 2007)

unknown_member hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 3. Learning by Doing............................ www.java-forum.org



das "Doing" bezieht sich hier allerdings  auf sich selbst, man lernt nichts, indem man das Forum "Doing" lässt


----------



## Angel4585 (5. Sep 2007)

Also in der Schule habe ich angefangen mit JOE, habe da kleine Applets und Konsolenprogramme gemacht und nach dem ich Java einigermaßen verstanden hatte bin ich zu NetBeans gewechselt.

Ich finde NetBeans besser weil für mich der Umstieg von Borland Delphi zu NetBeans einfacher ist, das ist alles sehr ähnlich aufgebaut.


----------



## chilla (5. Sep 2007)

Ich muss sage ich hab vor 1 1/2 jahren zum programmieren mit Java begonnen. 
Außer meinen grundlegenden PC-Kenntnissen hatte ich null Vorwissen im Bereich des Programmierens.

Natürlich hab ich auch am Anfang gesagt bekommen ich solle nicht mit Eclipse oder ähnlichem Beginnen. 
Weil mir aber die Aufmachung von Eclipse so gut gefallen hat hab ich diese Ratschläge ingnoriert und nur noch mit Hilfe von Eclipse entwickelt.

Heute habe ich meine feste Anstellung, entwickle einen Client für ein Urkundenarchiv der österr. Behörde und kann behaupten einen Großteil des Verständnisses eben durch Eclipse erfahren zu haben.

Natürlich kann der Umfang von Eclipse bei zarten Gemütern zu Verwirrung führen, aber als guter Entwickler (so meine ich zumindest) sollte man ohnedies den Anspruch haben über denm Programm zu stehen um den Blick aufs wesentliche zu konzentrieren.

Tut mir leid, aber jemand der sich von Eclipse dermaßen beeinflussen lässt, wird später auch Probleme haben komplexere Hierarchien,Architekturen bzw. Systeme im Allgemeinen zu durchschauen.


----------



## SlaterB (5. Sep 2007)

was heißt schon beeinflussen, man wird schlicht verdrängt..

wer in seinem Leben immer nur Auto fährt, wird an einer großen Treppe dumm aus der Wäsche schauen,
weil er/ sie nie zu Fuss gehen gelernt hat, das geht einfach nicht in einem Auto,

gemeint sind also nicht (nur) halbunterstützte Sachen wie das Anlegen einer bestimmten Operation,
sondern knallhart Verzeichnisse erstellen, kopieren, Classpath, ein Leben ohne Error-Konsole usw.


----------



## Saxony (5. Sep 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe bei Java angefangen mit Notepad zum Quellcode schreiben und DOS Konsole zum compilieren.
Das ist auch der Weg dem ich jeden Anfänger empfehlen würde.

Somit gibt es nämlich dann auch keine Postings mehr a la "Heul wieso findet der xy.class im classpath net" oder "Wie führe ich eine xy.class aus ohne das ich ein Eclipse auf dem Rechner habe?"

Ausserdem klärt die händische Vorgenhensweise auch viele Sachen zum Packagemanagement, was jemand bei Eclipse Verwendung überhaupt nicht mitbekommt. 

Wenn man das eine Weile gemacht hat, kann man ja zu JEdit wechseln. Später dann erst zu Eclipse.

Ich programmiere seit 6 Jahren in Java und verwende erst seit 2 Jahren Eclipse...

Meine Meinung!

bye Saxony


----------



## NTB (5. Sep 2007)

Ich habe Java mit Emacs begonnen...
...und ich wünschte, ich hätte Eclipse gehabt. Damit wäre mir einiges leichter gefallen. Ob ich ohne IDE mehr gelernt habe, weiß ich nicht so genau. Eclipse macht einfach vieles einfacher. Alleine, dass Compilefehler sofort angezeigt werden, finde ich doch wahnsinnig hilfreich. Auch für einen Anfänger.


----------



## sparrow (5. Sep 2007)

Auch  ich rate zu Beginn von dem Einsatze einer IDE ab.

Einfacher Texteditor, das SDK von Sun und entweder Das Buch von Krüger oder die Java-Insel.
Dann loslegen.

Klar ist es viel hilfreicher wenn man eine IDE benutzt, aber genug Threads hier zeigen, dass so manchem die Grundlagen im Umgang mit Compiler und Classpath fehlen.
Spätestens wenn es daran geht das erste Ant-Buildfile für das eigene Projekt zu schreiben kommt einem da Wissen wieder zu gute.

Gruß
Sparrwo


----------



## The_S (5. Sep 2007)

NTB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eclipse macht einfach vieles einfacher. Alleine, dass Compilefehler sofort angezeigt werden, finde ich doch wahnsinnig hilfreich. Auch für einen Anfänger.



Ob se jetzt beim compilieren oder gleich angezeigt werden ... sollte bei nem kleinen Anfängerprojekt relativ egal sein  . Wenn ich ehrlich bin, nervt mich dieses Feature sogar teilweise mehr, als dass es hilft.


----------



## Saxony (5. Sep 2007)

Hehe ich möchte da nur an die Warnings bei Missing Serial ID for Class erinnern. 

bye Saxony


----------



## Der Müde Joe (5. Sep 2007)

Ich denke mit was man beginnt ist sicher geschmackssache..

Hatte mal mit einem Mitarbeiter eine Diskusion darüber ( ich contra er pro Eclipse)

Vorteile hat Eclipse sicher. Von wegen Code?? Ctrl-Space.. Crtl-Shif-o...und all das Zeugs
Zudem gibts da Ratschläge was falsch ist, was für einen Anfänger nützlich ist. Man
kann API-Source einbinden (das mach sicher jeder Anfänger)

Andererseits gibts da so viel Hilfe, dass man seinen Kopf vergisst zu benutzen.
(The Machine has no brain, use your own) Wenn man sich nie durch Exceptions
durgekämpft hat, wird man sie auch nicht vertehen. Die API...wat is dat denn? Ctrl-shift...
Genau die Grundlagen gehen verloren, da sie eine IDE wie Eclipse vereinfacht.

Ich hab früher mit JCreator gearbeitet. War ne gute Mischung zwischen Notepad und
Eclipse...Heute nur Eclipse (arbeitsbedingt und auch produktifitätsbedingt). Naja sicher jedem selber überlassen...


----------



## The_S (5. Sep 2007)

Der Müde Joe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Man kann API-Source einbinden (das mach sicher jeder Anfänger)



Öhm, ich weiß ja net, ob das n Anfänger so ohne weiteres hinbekommt. Aber wenn, dann weiß er ja, was das API ist ...


----------



## Propylon (5. Sep 2007)

Zunächst mal allen vielen Dank für die Antworten.

@Saxony
wenn ich wüsste wie das geht dann würd ich damit anfangen, damit ich auch Java ausführen kann ohne andere Sachen auf dem Rechner zu haben. 

Ich hab mich entschieden BlueJ am Anfang zu nehmen( viel gutes drüber für Anfänger gelesen) und dann später was "besseres" zu nehmen evt Eclipse.

Meine Frage nun: Ich hab ja auf meinem Rechner schon Java drauf, ich gehe mal davon aus das es JRE ist bin mir aber nicht sicher. 

Ich hab BlueJ runtergeladen und draufinstalliert, allerdings mekert er dass er kein Java finden kann, ich frag mich ob er extra JDK braucht wenn ja, warum ?  Wenn ich JDK drauf habe dann beinhaltet es doch alles was ich zum proggen brauche, dann brauche ich doch BlueJ nicht ? 

Grad bin ich halt bisschen durcheinander, und es tanzen viele Begriffe in meinem Kopf rum,  ja ich hab bei Wiki schon geschaut, aber ich denke ich brauche einfach praxis und Erfahrung um das zu checken. 


Trotzdem nochmal Danke für eure Hilfsbereitschaft, die nächsten Fragen werden nicht lange auf sich warten lassen. 


P.S: Es gibt ein Buch zu BlueJ das heisst:	
Java lernen mit BlueJ. Eine Einführung in die objektorientierte Programmierung von David J. Barnes und Michael Kölling 

Ist hier jemand der es verkaufen möchte, bei Amazon gibt es gute Rezessionen dazu ?


----------



## Wildcard (5. Sep 2007)

JRE = Laufzeitumgebung, sprich VM und Klassenbibliothek
JDK = Entwickler-Kit unthält unter anderem einen Compiler und eine JRE
IDE = Entwicklungsumgebung (zB BlueJ und Eclipse)
Eine IDE kann selbst einen Compiler enthalten (zB Eclipse), muss aber nicht.

Was du definitiv brauchst, ist ein Compiler (zB einen in der IDE integrierten, oder aus einem JDK) und ein JRE (zB aus dem JDK).
Eine IDE brauchst du definitiv nicht.
Ein BlueJ Freund bin ich sowieso nicht, weil du damit Code zur Ausführung bringen kannst der ausserhalb von BlueJ nicht funktionieren kann.


----------



## moormaster (5. Sep 2007)

Das erschliesst sich schnell aus den Bedeutungen der kürzel:

JRE - Java Runtime Environment (Laufzeitumgebung) -> da ist die VM drin, welche zum ausführen von Java Programmen benötigt wird. (Dafür richtet sich das JRE auf dem Rechner ein; verknüpft ggF jar Dateien mit den richtigen Programmen)
Das JRE ist im Prinzip für den Nutzer ausgelegt, der einfach nur Java Programme benutzen möchte und nicht selbst entwickeln.

JDK - Java Developement Kit (Entwicklungs-Kit) -> da ist sowohl der Java compiler drin als auch die VM.


Was das Programmieren ohne Entwicklungsumgebung angeht, das wird zum Teil auch

http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel6/javainsel_01_005.htm#Xxx999559

in dem Buch erklärt. Dort gibt es ebenfalls Kapitel, die einem erzählen, was man für Java-Entwicklung benötigt.


----------



## Wodan (6. Sep 2007)

Mach dir vorerst null Gedanken über Java und die IDE die du verwenden wirst.

Fang einfach mal an nen Brötchen zu schmieren, nen Sprudel oder Kaffee neben PC zu stellen und es dir gemütlich zu machen 

Dann öffnest du ganz locker über FireFox oder Internet Explorer das Buch "Java ist auch eine Insel" von gallileocomputing evtl. lädst du es dir auch schnell auf den Desktop und dann beiste nen großen Happen von deinem Brötchen, nimmst nen schluck Sprudel o. Kaffee und danach lieste ganz gemütlich das Vorwort, erste Kapitel, zweite Kapitel und die ganzen Fragen die man sich am Anfang stellt verfliegen wie im nu 

mfg wodan

have fun beim essen & trinken...

edit:Hab schonwieder Hunger


----------



## Jango (6. Sep 2007)

Wodan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mach dir vorerst null Gedanken über Java und die IDE die du verwenden wirst.
> 
> Fang einfach mal an nen Brötchen zu schmieren, nen Sprudel oder Kaffee neben PC zu stellen und es dir gemütlich zu machen
> 
> ...


Und sowas läuft frei rum...  :bahnhof:


----------



## Propylon (6. Sep 2007)

Danke für alle antworten und viel Spass noch. 

@Wodan
Mache ich, gute Idee. ^^


----------

